
Apple says it can’t read your iMessages. What about everything else? - donohoe
http://qz.com/95008/apple-says-it-cant-read-your-imessages-what-about-everything-else/
======
lawnchair_larry
Yes they can, and so can law enforcement. This meme is dangerously misleading.

All this says is that when the Agencies could previously tap cell phone
communications without involving Apple, it would capture SMS. iPhones
deliberately abstract whether SMS or "iMessage" is being used, so as a result,
many "text messages" get routed through that service over a data connection.
This means that all these messages are simply going through a channel that
AT&T/Verizon/Sprint etc taps provide, and so they do not have visibility into
them through _those specific systems_.

They can still get them from Apple directly, and Apple can read them.

~~~
LoganCale
> For example, conversations which take place over iMessage and FaceTime are
> protected by end-to-end encryption so no one but the sender and receiver can
> see or read them. Apple cannot decrypt that data.

[https://www.apple.com/apples-commitment-to-customer-
privacy/](https://www.apple.com/apples-commitment-to-customer-privacy/)

~~~
lawnchair_larry
Relevant: [http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/06/how-to-
backd...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/06/how-to-backdoor-
encryption-app.html)

------
aosmith
Ha... Remember when iMessage went down for a day or two? The timelines just
about match with apple joining prism, backdoor much?

